# 5 tips on how to manage online anger



## Easy Rhino (Jun 29, 2011)

I read this and thought some members of the TPU community could benefit from it. 

http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/social.media/06/29/anger.netiquette/index.html?iref=NS1

I like tip #5



> 5. Just ... go outside
> 
> Sitting in front of a computer all day would make anyone angry. Go get some sun, zombies.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for thinking about others, Rhino, you got a softspot in there somewhere's don'tcha?


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 29, 2011)

nice tips. i will try it sooner to figure out


----------



## The_Ish (Jun 29, 2011)

Exercise! Not only will it relax your body, but your mind as well.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 29, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> Exercise! Not only will it relax your body, but your mind as well.



Exercise is a good one! Really!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 29, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> Exercise! Not only will it relax your body, but your mind as well.



As a gym manager i can soundly reject that.  I had to ban someone last week for trying to fight an off duty policeman in the gym.

The best way to avoid online anger is to stay clear of:

religion
politics
AMD/Nvidia
Patriotism
Semi-accurate/Fudzilla
me...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 29, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Exercise is a good one! Really!



Exercise if for skinny kids....lol


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 29, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Exercise if for skinny kids....lol



or the active ones that are in good shape, like me. Oh wait, I'm not a kid.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't tell me what to do. 

(j/k, obviously . . .)


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jun 29, 2011)

Does outside have wifi? lol


----------



## erixx (Jun 29, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> As a gym manager i can soundly reject that.  I had to ban someone last week for trying to fight an off duty policeman in the gym.
> 
> The best way to avoid online anger is to stay clear of:
> 
> ...



Add BF3...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 29, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> or the active ones that are in good shape, like me. Oh wait, I'm not a kid.



yea, but you dont wanna bust up your other arm.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 29, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea, but you dont wanna bust up your other arm.



Shoulder, shoulder. Arm is fine.  As long as i don't put any weight on it, no more dislocations.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 29, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> I read this and thought some members of the TPU community could benefit from it.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/social.media/06/29/anger.netiquette/index.html?iref=NS1
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## The_Ish (Jun 29, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> As a gym manager i can soundly reject that.  I had to ban someone last week for trying to fight an off duty policeman in the gym.
> 
> The best way to avoid online anger is to stay clear of:
> 
> ...



1. Not everyone fights anyone.. Ever.
2. Who cares if it's a cop or a priest?
3. Roids?

Theres always gonna be a few bad apples in the basket.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 29, 2011)

easy rhino said:


> i read this and thought some members of the tpu community could benefit from it.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2011/tech/social.media/06/29/anger.netiquette/index.html?iref=ns1
> 
> i like tip #5




shit all of that shit!


----------



## Drone (Jul 3, 2011)

>>PhoeniX<< said:


> Does outside have wifi? lol


----------



## dank1983man420 (Jul 3, 2011)

Works for me (not a pic of mine btw)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 3, 2011)

Let them take out their anger in the web and empty it from the real world.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 3, 2011)

mabye some people needa get laid.


----------

